# Population Genetics > Autosomal Genetics >  Family Finder (Publish your results)

## Carlos

These are my results. 

Attachment 10652

Attachment 10653

Attachment 10654

----------


## Boreas

@Carlos , Are you really Andalisian? Do you have ancester from somewhere away? 

I have thought Andalusian had more Iberian then West Europe structure. What is the average of North African structure in Spain and Andalusian?

----------


## Carlos

^^ 

Por lo que yo sé, todos mis abuelos paternos y maternos son andaluces, mis bisabuelos, tanto paternos como maternos, son de la provincia de Málaga y el resto de la provincia de Cádiz colinda con Málaga, en las montañas. The man of my avatar is my paternal great-grandfather, his father was from Montejaque (Málaga) "The color is made by me"


Según lo que estaba leyendo por última vez, dijeron que en España era del 10 o el 15%, algunos creen que de la era musulmana otros de la era neolítica. En Andalucía creo que se atribuye a poco más del 3% y en Asturias algo más del 4%.

----------


## Duarte

> ^^ 
> 
> Por lo que yo sé, todos mis abuelos paternos y maternos son andaluces, mis bisabuelos, tanto paternos como maternos, son de la provincia de Málaga y el resto de la provincia de Cádiz colinda con Málaga, en las montañas. The man of my avatar is my paternal great-grandfather, his father was from Montejaque (Málaga) "The color is made by me"
> 
> 
> He thinks that at the end of 1800 Andalusia was the second most industrialized region of Spain after León. High furnaces, textile, sugar factories e.t.c. All the Andalusian aristocracy that lived in Madrid supported centralism, half of the Andalusian bourgeoisie also supported centralism, so they put the Asturian coal overly expensive to Andalusia and in a short time was relegated to the strictly agricultural and some food. So the cake of Spain was shared between Madrid, Catalonia and the Basque Country, the three partners who try to make us believe that they get along and have a great time, they have that mentality of inequality and want to continue to perpetuate it nowadays, but to be that no.
> 
> Según lo que estaba leyendo por última vez, dijeron que en España era del 10 o el 15%, algunos creen que de la era musulmana otros de la era neolítica. En Andalucía creo que se atribuye a poco más del 3% y en Asturias algo más del 4%.


Attachment 10655Attachment 10656Attachment 10657
https://drive.google.com/file/d/11tE...ew?usp=sharing

----------


## Carlos

^^^
We have made more than one exit together at different times.

----------


## Duarte

> ^^^
> We have made more than one exit together at different times.


Our ancient ancestry says that we are good farmers, we work reasonably with metals and that you are a better hunter than I am. We are also a bit Berbers, you 4% and I 5%. But I have a sub-Saharan component, that you do not have, which makes me more resistant to sun and the heat of the tropics, which is well suited for a Brazilian like me, je, je, je. 
Warm greetings, Carlos.

----------


## Duarte

> These are my results. 
> 
> Attachment 10652
> 
> Attachment 10653
> 
> Attachment 10654


Hello Carlos,
Its ethnicity is typically Iberian and you should not worry too much about the 43% share of western and central Europe.


Remember that part of Andalusia was occupied by the Swabians, mainly to the west, that, later, were replaced by the Visigoths and Andalusia was part of Kingdom of Visigoths until Arab invasion of the Iberian Peninsula. Before the consolidation of the Kingdom of the Visigoths, much of what is the coast of Andalusia was part of the Byzantine Empire


The Swabians originated from the region between the Elbe and Oder rivers in present-day Germany. The Goths were a Germanic people originating from the southern regions of Scandinavia and the Visigoths were one of two branches in which the Goths were divided. Nothing abnormal that you have inherited a sizable percentage of germanic DNA (43%). Genes mingle at random. Just as you have inherited much DNA from the Germanic invaders, other relatives of you may have inherited much less. Natural.


Simply put, for me, you are 100% Iberian, ethnically divided as follows:
41% of the Iberian natives;
43% of Germanic invaders (Swabians, Goths and Visigoths and, perhaps, even Vandals);
10% of Byzantine origin (southeast of europe)
4% Berber (ancient - 6000 years ago - and medieval - 8th century after Christ);
2% background noise.
Warm greetings.
Duarte

----------


## matty74

Let me try this. Not sure if it's exactly close but I really don't have much verifiable English ancestry on my family tree, but maybe it's because it's so similar to my Germanic ancestry. This ancestry is across the sea in Ostfriesland, Denmark, Hannover and Mecklenburg. I still have many relatives in Western Norway on my mother's side. Some distant French-Canadian as well and they seem to have originated in Normandy.

Attachment 10697

Attachment 10698

Attachment 10699

----------


## matty74

Attachment 10700

Attachment 10701

----------


## TardisBlue

*Me:*

Europe: 81%
-> West and Central: 55%
-> SE: 17%
-> Eastern: 9%

Middle-East: 19%
-> Asia Minor: 12%
-> East ME: 7%

*Mother:
*
Europe: 96%
-> West and Central: 37%
-> Iberia: 24%
-> British Isles: 10%
-> Eastern: 10%
->Scandinavia: 10%
-> SE: 5%

Trace results: 4%
East ME: <2%
Finland: <1%
Asia Minor: <1%

----------


## Duarte

> Attachment 10700
> 
> Attachment 10701
> 
> Attachment 10702


Hello Matty,

I believe that you can consider as Scandinavian DNA all the percentage of your DNA pointed by the FTDNA with being from Scandinavia (51%) and British Isles (39%).


This because a study into the Scandinavian ancestry of British peoples found that there is evidence of particular concentrations in the Isle of Man, Shetland, Orkney, the Western Isles (also known as Outer Hebrides), Skye (Hebrides) and the western Highlands and Argyll and Bute Council, in Scotland; and the Wirral, West Lancashire, Cumbria, Yorkshire and East Anglia in England.

Regards.

----------


## matty74

Here's the ancient DNA. For some reason I'm having issues uploading images

----------


## Duarte

> Here's the ancient DNA. For some reason I'm having issues uploading images


Its ancestral DNA is equivalent to that of a germanic individual from Central-Northern Europe (Southern Norway, Southern Sweden, Denmark, Northwestern Germany, Netherlands, Eastern England).


Below is a link to access a worksheet with data extracted from the MDLP K16 Modern GEDmatch Project.


The spreadsheet shows only the ethnicity data of the Germanic peoples of Europe, plus Finns and Estonians. In the colors of each column an attempt is made to aggregate the ethnic groups that make up each people in accordance with the three major ancestral migrations that took place in Europe (hunter-gatherers, invaders of the metal age and farmers). Have a good time.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...it?usp=sharing

----------


## Carlos

Attachment 10711

Attachment 10712

Have I obtained these graphs in my Gedmatch account are they consistent with family finder?

----------


## Carlos

Hello Duarte Good Morning!




> Its ancestral DNA is equivalent to that of a germanic individual from Central-Northern Europe (Southern Norway, Southern Sweden, Denmark, Northwestern Germany, Netherlands, Eastern England).
> 
> 
> Below is a link to access a worksheet with data extracted from the MDLP K16 Modern GEDmatch Project.
> 
> 
> The spreadsheet shows only the ethnicity data of the Germanic peoples of Europe, plus Finns and Estonians. In the colors of each column an attempt is made to aggregate the ethnic groups that make up each people in accordance with the three major ancestral migrations that took place in Europe (hunter-gatherers, invaders of the metal age and farmers). Have a good time.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...it?usp=sharing

----------


## Duarte

> Hello Duarte Good Morning!


Hi Carlos,

Good Morning for you too, thanks.

Later, when I'm at home, I'll try to make a comparison of your GEDmatch HGvF results with those obtained in the FTDNA Family Finder . As soon as possible, I give you feedback. 

Have a nice day.

----------


## Duarte

> Attachment 10711
> 
> Attachment 10712
> 
> Have I obtained these graphs in my Gedmatch account are they consistent with family finder?


Good night Carlos.

As can be seen below, there is practically no difference when comparing the FTDNA (Ancient European Origins) data with the GEDmatch HGvF data.


On the other hand the differences between "hunter-gatherers" and "farmers" in EUtest V2 K15 are large probably because of the "Atlantic" group, which is mixed and indistinctly includes hunter-gatherers and farmers.


Best Regards,
Duarte



FTDNA - Ancient European Origins


Hunter-Gatherer
35%

Farmer
55%

Metal Age Invader
8%

Non European
2%

TOTAL
100%



GEDmatch HGvF


*Hunter-Garherer*
*37.21%*

Baltic Hunter
36.65%

North Eurasian HG
0.56%

*Farmer*
*54.39%*

Mediterranean
46.48%

Middle East Herder
4.47%

East African
3.44%

*Metal Age Invader*
*8.39%*

Anatolian Farmer
8.39%

*TOTAL*
*99.99%*



GEDmatch EUtest V2 K15


*Hunter-Gatherer*
*28.40%*

North Sea
20.35%

Baltic
4.75%

Eastern Europe
2.31%

Siberian
0.99%

*Farmer*
*61,5%*

Atlantic
31.76%

West Mediterranean
23.82%

Red Sea
3.37%

Northeast African
2.55%

*Metal Age Invader*
*9.55%*

West Asia
6.42%

East Mediterranean
3.13%

*Traces*
*0.57%*

SSA
0.41%

Oceanic
0.16%

*TOTAL*
*100,02%*

----------


## Carlos

Thanks Duarte, very kind. 

Goodnight.

----------


## Duarte

You’re always welcome, Carlos.

----------


## Farstar

> These are my results. 
> 
> Attachment 10652
> 
> Attachment 10653
> 
> Attachment 10654


Very interesting, Carlos. These results came from FTDNA, right? Or did you use some other company?

----------


## Carlos

^^
With FTDNA

----------


## Duarte

> Thanks Duarte, very kind. 
> 
> Goodnight.


Hi Carlos,

As can be seen, there is a high degree of accuracy between the data from the "My Ancient European Origins" of "Family Tree DNA - FTDNA" with data from the "Eurogenes HGvF Project" of "GEDmatch".


Here's my case:

FTDNA - My Ancient European Origins


*Hunter-Gatherer*
*29%*

*Farmer*
*54%*

*Metal Age Invader*
*8%*

*Non European*
*9%*

*TOTAL*
*100%*



GEDmatch Eurogenes HGvF


*Hunter-Gatherer*
*31,43%*

_Baltic Hunter Gatherer_
_31,43%_

*Farmer*
*54,3%*

_Mediterranean Farmer_
_45.87%_

_Middle Eastern Herder_
_5.62%_

_East African Pastoralist_
_2,81%_

*Metal Age Invader*
*7.15%*

_Anatolian Farmer_
_7.15%_

*Non European*
*7.21%*

_Bantu Farmer*_
_3,88%_

_Pygmy HG*_
_1,01%_

_East Asian Farmer**_
_1,25%_

_South American HG**_
_0,74%_

_Oceanian HG**_
_0,24%_

*TOTAL*
*100,09%*


* Most likely these two percentages could be attributed to ancestry of African Slaves: 4.89%
** Most likely these three percentages could be attributed to Native American ancestry: 2.23%

----------


## Stuvanè

These are my results:

https://imgur.com/a/rzxNt6v

https://imgur.com/a/fjEdrtJ

----------


## Carlos

^^To Duarte: I see, the truth is that it is quite reliable, a good tool. I am going to try.

----------


## Duarte

Thanks Carlos :)

----------


## Duarte

> These are my results:
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/rzxNt6v
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/fjEdrtJ


Hi Stuvanè

The attached file image, which you can also see in the link, if you can not open the attached image, was originally posted by Angela and can help you make a comparison with your FTDNA - My Ancient European Origins data. 

Regards.

Attachment 10721

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Uza...ew?usp=sharing

----------


## italouruguayan

My results

Sent from my SM-G930F using Eupedia Forum mobile app

----------


## italouruguayan

My resultsAttachment 10725Attachment 10726Attachment 10727

Sent from my SM-G930F using Eupedia Forum mobile app

----------


## Duarte

> My resultsAttachment 10725Attachment 10726Attachment 10727
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Eupedia Forum mobile app


Hello, Italouruguayan.


You are a very diverse European, with an additional 19% of American DNA.


Significant DNA presence from Southeastern Europe, Eastern Europe, and the East Middle East may indicate that you have Italian ascendence from Central and Southern Italy.


On the other hand, when we speak of the British Isles, we are talking about Germanic DNA and Celtic DNA, very present both in the Iberian peninsula and in northern Italy. We can not forget that there is a lot of Iberian DNA also in Italy.


To sum it up, I'd say you're an Italian, with Iberian and Native American spices,


Greetings.

----------


## Stuvanè

> Hi Stuvanè
> 
> The attached file image, which you can also see in the link, if you can not open the attached image, was originally posted by Angela and can help you make a comparison with your FTDNA - My Ancient European Origins data. 
> 
> Regards.
> 
> Attachment 10721
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Uza...ew?usp=sharing


Thanks, Duarte. Being from Eastern Emilia/Romagna (northern Italy), I find my results fairly in line with the sample from Bergamo and somehow intermediate between the Basque and the Bulgarian ones.

----------


## Duarte

> Thanks, Duarte. Being from Eastern Emilia/Romagna (northern Italy), I find my results fairly in line with the sample from Bergamo and somehow intermediate between the Basque and the Bulgarian ones.


You’re welcome, Stuvanè.
Yes. I believe that's you are right. As you are 100% European and 100% Italian, the samples posted by Angela are perfect for you to analyze. For someone who is not 100% European or someone who is 100% European, but with very diverse origins, I believe that these samples would not be very useful. But in your case, I think they are perfect.
Regards.

----------


## italouruguayan

Thank you very much Duarte!
When I did my first genetic test (Geno 2.0 Next Generation), the results of the autosomal DNA coincided quite well with my previous intuitions. But one thing surprised me: the "9% Arabian". My father has 100% origins from the north of Italy, and my maternal grandparents were from the north of Uruguay, where there is the highest percentage of European, Native American and African admixture. Until I found out that my grandmother had a Neapolitan grandfather ... maybe that percentage "Arab" in reality represents the south of Italy ...

----------


## Duarte

> Thank you very much Duarte!
> When I did my first genetic test (Geno 2.0 Next Generation), the results of the autosomal DNA coincided quite well with my previous intuitions. But one thing surprised me: the "9% Arabian". My father has 100% origins from the north of Italy, and my maternal grandparents were from the north of Uruguay, where there is the highest percentage of European, Native American and African admixture. Until I found out that my grandmother had a Neapolitan grandfather ... maybe that percentage "Arab" in reality represents the south of Italy ...


Certainly, Italouruguayan. 

The DNA percentages of West Asia and the Arabian Peninsula increases at the same time that you are walking to the southern of the Italian peninsula, having its peaks in Calabria and Sicily.

Regards.

----------


## Salento

> Certainly, Italouruguayan. 
> 
> About the Geno2:
> 
> The DNA percentages of West Asia and the Arabian Peninsula increases at the same time that you are walking to the southern of the Italian peninsula, having its peaks in Calabria and Sicily.
> 
> Regards.


about the Geno2:
http://imgur.com/CaLNUju

----------


## Duarte

A little fun is always good. 
We do not have to take everything so seriously. 
There are no races or ethnicities among modern humans. 
The autosomal tests only indicate to us the probable origin of our paternal and maternal ancestors and the path they may have traveled through the centuries. 
It's nice to see the history told through our DNA. 
We do not need to be proud or ashamed of our origins, because, after all, Adam and Eve were born in Africa perhaps some 320,000 years ago. 
Let's relax and have some fun with an excerpt from "The Late Show With Stephen Colbert" where he makes an entertaining approach about the companies that sell autosomal DNA tests. Have fun: 

https://youtu.be/yvS2gjMMXBQ

----------


## Degredado

Attachment 10730

As a Brazilian of typical Portuguese, African and Native ancestry, I'm puzzled by the 14% "British Isles". 4% Eastern Europe seems odd as well. 
Also, what a crazy mixture.

----------


## Duarte

> Attachment 10730
> 
> As a Brazilian of typical Portuguese, African and Native ancestry, I'm puzzled by the 14% "British Isles". 4% Eastern Europe seems odd as well. 
> Also, what a crazy mixture.


Hello Degredado, my dear countryman.

Until proven otherwise, I have no reason to contest the results of companies operating in the DNA testing market.


It is a business like any other and that currently involves billions of dollars and has been growing exponentially.


The success of this companies in a highly competitive market depends on its credibility with the consumers of the services.


No reputable company would dare to falsify clients' results and lose their credibility, and hence to see itselves excluded of a billionaire market.


Unfortunately, I have not been able to open the file you attached, but I infer that it is the result of a autosomal test, probably from FTDNA, which indicates that you have 14% of DNA from the British Isles and 4% of DNA from the Eastern Europe and that its ancestors from the European side are of Portuguese origin.


Perhaps the great failure of commercial DNA testing companies is to indicate in the results of the autosomal test that their DNA comes from a certain modern country, not explaining very clearly what the ethnicity of that country or region represents, leaving many customers confused or even dissatisfied.


As its European part is of Portuguese origin I would say that its DNA from the British Isles corresponds to a mixture of the Celtic and the Germanic peoples who transited through the Iberian peninsula (the Celts in the pre-Roman period and the Germans after the fall of the Roman Empire, already from the beginning of the Middle Ages) and that its Eastern European DNA was taken to the Iberian peninsula by the Romans in the period in which the Iberian Penisula corresponded to the Roman province of Hispania. 

All this DNA came to Brazil in the blood of the Portuguese settlers.


Greetings.

----------


## Degredado

> Hello Degredado, my dear countryman.
> 
> Until proven otherwise, I have no reason to contest the results of companies operating in the DNA testing market.
> 
> 
> It is a business like any other and that currently involves billions of dollars and has been growing exponentially.
> 
> 
> The success of this companies in a highly competitive market depends on its credibility with the consumers of the services.
> ...


Hello, Duarte

Thanks for the input. I'm guessing something went wrong with the upload. I'll try again, but just in case, here are the results:

60% European (21% Iberia, 14% British Isles, 12% Southeast Europe, 9% West and Central Europe, 4% East Europe)

14% African (14% West Africa)

8% Middle Eastern (8% North Africa)

7% New World (5% North and Central America, 2% South America)

6% Jewish Diaspora (6% Sephardic)

Trace results make up for the rest. 

My first guess was that the British Isles component corresponded to ancient Celtic or Germanic elements, but I found it unusual that it makes up for nearly one quarter of my total European Ancestry. From what I have noticed, "British Isles" is usually completely absent from the results of other Brazilians of predominantly Portuguese ancestry (yourself included). 

On the other hand, my "Iberia" component makes up for only one third of my European ancestry, which seems unusual as well, again based on the results from other people of Iberian peninsula background. 

https://imgur.com/a/I4aCcjr

----------


## Duarte

> Hello, Duarte
> 
> Thanks for the input. I'm guessing something went wrong with the upload. I'll try again, but just in case, here are the results:
> 
> 60% European (21% Iberia, 14% British Isles, 12% Southeast Europe, 9% West and Central Europe, 4% East Europe)
> 
> 14% African (14% West Africa)
> 
> 8% Middle Eastern (8% North Africa)
> ...


Hi Degredado,


My Autosomal results according to three companies:

MyHeritage
Iberian
64.3%

North and West European
16.8%

Italian
9.6%

North African
5%

Nigerian
4.3%



Family Tree DNA - FTDNA
Iberia
67%

West and Central Europe
20%

North Africa
5%

West Africa
3%

Southeast Europe
<2%

Sepahardic
<2%

South Central Africa
<2%



DNA.LAND
Southwestern European
44%

Sardinian
6.2%

South/Central European
21%

Balkan
6.3%

Northwest European*
11%

Ambiguous European
1,7%

North African
5%

Lower Niger Valley
1.8%

Ambigous African
1.1%

Amazonian
2%



* Northwest European: Norwegian, Icelandic, Viking Britain.

I posted my results just to tell you the following:

If I were to interpret Myheritage literally, besides being Iberian, I would also have German, French and Italian ancestry.

The same would apply to FTDNA.

In the case of DNA.LAND I would have zero of Portuguese ancestry and would be Spanish, Basque, French, Sardinian, Italian, Albanian, Bulgarian, Greek, Icelandic, Norwegian, Scottish and English. OMG !!!

That is why I say that the results should not be interpreted literally.

I do not have German or Italian ascendants and, much less, Vikings or Balkans.

I am of Iberian descent, mainly Portuguese.

If you search on YouTube using the keyword "MyHeritage DNA Brazilian" or "MyHeritage DNA Portugal" you will see a large number of Brazilians and Portuguese with high DNA percentages in the British Isles. It's an ancestral DNA. The same Celts who colonized the British islands colonized the Iberian peninsula. The Germanic peoples who migrated to Iberia belong to the same ethnic group as those who migrated to Scandinavia and the British Isles.

Many Spanish and some Portuguese do not have Celtic DNA because they are from regions of the peninsula not colonized by Celts. The Lusitanians, for example, are Celtizazed Iberian natives, that is, they adopted Celtic language and customs but they are not ethnic Celts. We can exemplify comparing with the Sardinians, which were Romanized but are an ethnic group completely different from the ancient Romans.

I hope that what I have written can help you to understand your results from the ancestral perspective and not from the perspective of modern European states.

Regards.

----------


## Adrian Stevenson

FT DNA:

British Isles 96%
Southeast Europe 2%

----------


## Duarte

> FT DNA:
> 
> British Isles 96%
> Southeast Europe 2%


Hi Stevenson,

You're a typical Englishman, with a lot of Viking DNA.
See maps at the link below:

https://drive.google.com/drive/folde...Cf?usp=sharing

Regards.

----------


## JSElcano

My autosomal results from FTDNA:

Iberia: 100%

With a <0.1% Siberian, guess it's the so-called "noise".

----------


## Duarte

To JSElcano:

You're 100% Iberian. Wow. Congratulations.

----------


## JSElcano

Thanks.

I'm actually a little bit surprised, because I have an Irish ancestor from the XIX century, but I guess that is either irrelevant since the rest of my ancestors are mainly Basque and Aragonese or that Irish ancestor, being a little contribution, could pass as an typical Iberian thing (celtic). If it's not 100% Iberian it is 99%, so good for me.

Greetings.

----------


## Carlos

> My autosomal results from FTDNA:
> 
> Iberia: 100%
> 
> With a <0.1% Siberian, guess it's the so-called "noise".










71/5000












[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.87)]Hi. Can you put screenshots or original graphics?



[/COLOR]
Hi. Can you put screenshots or original graphics?

----------


## JSElcano

I can't post links yet, I must have 10 posts first, if there's another way to post a screenshot, I would be happy to hear it.

----------


## Carlos

> Hello Carlos,
> Its ethnicity is typically Iberian and you should not worry too much about the 43% share of western and central Europe.
> 
> 
> Remember that part of Andalusia was occupied by the Swabians, mainly to the west, that, later, were replaced by the Visigoths and Andalusia was part of Kingdom of Visigoths until Arab invasion of the Iberian Peninsula. Before the consolidation of the Kingdom of the Visigoths, much of what is the coast of Andalusia was part of the Byzantine Empire
> 
> 
> The Swabians originated from the region between the Elbe and Oder rivers in present-day Germany. The Goths were a Germanic people originating from the southern regions of Scandinavia and the Visigoths were one of two branches in which the Goths were divided. Nothing abnormal that you have inherited a sizable percentage of germanic DNA (43%). Genes mingle at random. Just as you have inherited much DNA from the Germanic invaders, other relatives of you may have inherited much less. Natural.
> 
> ...


Hello Salento, I have been told that they see it unlikely that it is 4% Berber because the results in Gedmatch take me to the Levant more than to West Africa.

----------


## Salento

> Hello Salento, I have been told that they see it unlikely that it is 4% Berber because the results in Gedmatch take me to the Levant more than to West Africa.



Unless you mean North West Africa, The Berbers are in North Africa and the Atlas Mountains, they are not in West Africa.

----------


## Carlos

^^^^
Ups, I was going to Duarte and I said Salento.
Yes you are right is what I wanted to say.

----------


## Duarte

> ^^^^
> Ups, I was going to Duarte and I said Salento.
> Yes you are right is what I wanted to say.


Hello Carlos,
Salento is correct. Berber ethnicity does not correspond to the ethnicity of West Africa. With reservations, it could even be classified as Northwest Africa, but never West Africa. The Berber ethnicity is not sub-Saharan. The bebers are indigenous peoples of the Maghreb coast, more specifically of the Mediterranean regions of Morocco, Algeria and Tunisia and of the Atlas Mountains, in Morocco. They hate being called Berbers. They call themselves Imazighen, that is, "free men"; Amazigh in singular, and do not consider themselves Arabs.

----------


## Duarte

> Hello Carlos,
> Salento is correct. Berber ethnicity does not correspond to the ethnicity of West Africa. With reservations, it could even be classified as Northwest Africa, but never West Africa. The Berber ethnicity is not sub-Saharan. The bebers are indigenous peoples of the Maghreb coast, more specifically of the Mediterranean regions of Morocco, Algeria and Tunisia and of the Atlas Mountains, in Morocco. They hate being called Berbers. They call themselves Imazighen, that is, "free men"; Amazigh in singular, and do not consider themselves Arabs.


Just for your reflection about the theme *"The berbers and yours ancient ethnical relationships with peoples of South Europe and West Asia"*.

_"Around 5000 BC, the populations of North Africa were primarily descended from the makers of the Iberomaurusian and Capsian cultures, with a more recent intrusion associated with the Neolithic Revolution. The proto-Berber tribes evolved from these prehistoric communities during the Late Bronze to Early Iron Age._

_Uniparental DNA analysis has established ties between Berbers and other Afro-asiatic speakers in Africa. Most of these populations belong to the E1b1b paternal haplogroup, with Berber speakers having among the highest frequencies of this lineage. Additionally, genomic analysis has found that Berber and other Maghreb communities are defined by a shared ancestral component._

_In 2013, Iberomaurusian skeletons from the prehistoric sites of Taforalt and Afalou in the Maghreb were also analyzed for ancient DNA. All of the specimens belonged to maternal clades associated with either North Africa or the northern and southern Mediterranean littoral, indicating gene flow between these areas since the Epipaleolithic. The ancient Taforalt individuals carried the mtDNA haplogroups U6, H, JT and V, which points to population continuity in the region dating from the Iberomaurusian period._

_In 2013, Iberomaurusian skeletons from the prehistoric sites of Taforalt and Afalou in the Maghreb were also analyzed for ancient DNA. All of the specimens belonged to maternal clades associated with either North Africa or the northern and southern Mediterranean littoral, indicating gene flow between these areas since the Epipaleolithic. The ancient Taforalt individuals carried the mtDNA haplogroups U6, H, JT and V, which points to population continuity in the region dating from the Iberomaurusian period._

_Human fossils excavated at the Ifri n'Amr or Moussa site in Morocco have been radiocarbon-dated to the Early Neolithic period, ca. 5,000 BC. Ancient DNA analysis of these specimens indicates that they carried paternal haplotypes related to the E1b1b1b1a (E-M81) subclade and the maternal haplogroups U6a and M1, all of which are frequent among present-day communities in the Maghreb. These ancient individuals also bore an autochthonous Maghrebi genomic component that peaks among modern Berbers, indicating that they were ancestral to populations in the area. Additionally, fossils excavated at the Kelif el Boroud site near Rabat were found to carry the broadly-distributed paternal haplogroup T-M184 as well as the maternal haplogroups K1, T2 and X2, the latter of which were common mtDNA lineages in Neolithic Europe and Anatolia. These ancient individuals likewise bore the Berber-associated Maghrebi genomic component. This altogether indicates that the Late Neolithic Kelif el Boroud inhabitants were ancestral to contemporary populations in the area, but also likely experienced gene flow from Europe."


_Warm greetings, Carlos.

----------


## Regio X

> Attachment 10730
> As a Brazilian of typical Portuguese, African and Native ancestry, I'm puzzled by the 14% "British Isles". 4% Eastern Europe seems odd as well. 
> Also, what a crazy mixture.


The new FTDNA myOrigins says I've 19% of British ancestry, while the new 23andMe Ancestry Composition says I've 0%. Which one is right on this one, given their goal? Certainly the Ancestry Composition! 
myOrigins must point to some shared ancestry, which imo is not that informative in this case.




> My new myOrigins:
> (N. Italian ancestry)
> - Southeast Europe: 44%;
> - British Isles: 19%;
> - Iberia: 18%;
> - East Europe: 10%;
> - Scandinavia: 6%.
> Trace results:
> - Ashkenazi: <2%.

----------


## kingjohn

my origins 2.0
(1/4 aschenazi, 1/4 sefhardi, 1/4 mizrachi, 1/4 Bulgarian .)
26% aschenazi
36% sefhardi
14% Asia minor
11% southeast Europe
11% eastern Europe
less than 1% Siberian
less than 1% west middle east
less than 1% west central europe

----------


## bigsnake49

I only get 94% Southeast Europe which includes Italy, Greece, Albania, Kosovo, Montenegro, Croatia, Serbia, etc. No more details than that. What is this Origins 2.0 that you speak of?

----------


## kingjohn

*this is the current version of ftdna my origins* 
_the previews one had different references_ and so results were different
https://www.familytreedna.com/learn/...ns-2-0-update/

----------


## Carlos

*Your mtDNA Video*You can share this video with your friends and family using the share link at the end of the video.

----------

